# IVC Filter -  Diagnosis Code ??



## skneefel (Dec 3, 2013)

Does anyone know what ICD9 code to use for a patient that has an IVC filter in place but nothing is being done to it?   

I have a code for fitting and adjustment but can't find anything for documenting that the patient has one.

_Example:   "I discussed with Amy and her husband indications for IVC filter retrieval. Specifically we discussed procedure risks, benefits, and alternatives. The patient is an appropriate candidate to have her IVC filter removed here in the clinic. However, prior to filter removal we will schedule the patient for bilateral lower extremity DVT ultrasound to ensure that she does not have any thrombus prior to filter retrieval."_

Any ideas?


----------



## Mikiu2000 (Dec 3, 2013)

*IVC Filter - Diagnosis Code ??*

Per your example there are no signs or symptoms and no diagnosis documented. Just because the patient has an IVC filter does not mean that it is reportable without a difinitive diagnosis or signs and symptoms that the provider is evaluating or treating. This senario is not reportable as documented.


----------



## santhosh123 (Dec 4, 2013)

*IVC Filter*

The only code I find is V45.89


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 6, 2013)

santhosh123 said:


> The only code I find is V45.89



 Removal IVC check out V53.99


----------



## tanish752 (Sep 12, 2017)

*Clacium scoring*

Hi 

can please anyone tell what should we code when patient coming for Calcium Scoring and calcium score is normal. Is it Z13.6???. 
and 

if patient is coming for Evaluation for IVC filter check should we code Z45.89???
*
please provide any reference if concern able to provide........*


----------



## Ritika (Sep 13, 2017)

*IVC Filter*

Hi,
I think I will code it as V43.4


----------

